# [solved] Xen - Broadcom network card problems

## grassu

Hi,

I'm trying to install gentoo/xen on a dell poweredge t300 with an dual core xeon (e3113). First I installed gentoo in the normal way without XEN. All works well. After installing the XEN stuff and booting, my network card does not work. It just tells:  *Quote:*   

> network interface eth0 does not exist

 . 

I think I configured the xen kernel options like in the standard gentoo kernel.

I also tried adding pci=routeirq to grub but with no success.

Any idea?

Thanks

Here some infos:

The Dell has 2 Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5722 Gigabit Ethernet cards. So I have configured the kernel with:

```

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

```

uname -a

```

2.6.18-xen-r12 #1 SMP Thu Sep 25 00:39:54 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3113 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 90)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express x8 Port 2-3 (rev 90)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express x4 Port 3 (rev 90)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express x4 Port 4 (rev 90)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express x4 Port 5 (rev 90)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express x8 Port 6-7 (rev 90)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express x4 Port 7 (rev 90)

00:10.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation FSB Registers (rev 90)

00:10.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation FSB Registers (rev 90)

00:10.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation FSB Registers (rev 90)

00:11.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Reserved Registers (rev 90)

00:13.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Reserved Registers (rev 90)

00:15.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DDR Channel 0 Registers (rev 90)

00:16.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DDR Channel 1 Registers (rev 90)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5722 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5722 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express

09:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6702PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge A (rev 09)

0a:02.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH Fritz!PCI v2.0 ISDN (rev 01)

0b:07.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)

```

and the dmesg output:

```
Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3)

Linux version 2.6.18-xen-r12 (root@lpxen) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Sep 25 00:39:54 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 Xen: 0000000000000000 - 00000000f320f000 (usable)

DMI 2.5 present.

arch/x86_64/mm/init-xen.c:335: bad pte ffff880001721340(80100000cfb9c067 pfn ffffffffffffffff).

On node 0 totalpages: 982240

  DMA zone: 4040 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 978200 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: RSDP (v002 DELL                                  ) @ 0x00000000000f2400

ACPI: XSDT (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000000f248c

ACPI: FADT (v003 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfad34f8

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfad3078

ACPI: SPCR (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfad3104

ACPI: HPET (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfad3158

ACPI: MCFG (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfad3194

ACPI: WD__ (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfad31d4

ACPI: SLIC (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfad330c

ACPI: ERST (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfab9f90

ACPI: HEST (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfaba1a0

ACPI: BERT (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfab9e10

ACPI: EINJ (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfab9e40

ACPI: TCPA (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 DELL 0x00000001) @ 0x00000000cfad3490

ACPI: DSDT (v001 DELL   PE_SC3   0x00000001 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x0000000000000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x12] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x13] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xfec10000] gsi_base[256])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 3, version 32, address 0xfec10000, GSI 256-279

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec10000] gsi_base[64])

IOAPIC[2]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec10000, GSI 64-87

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to xen

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at d1000000 (gap: d0000000:10000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 982240

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Xen reported: 3000.046 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Software IO TLB enabled: 

 Aperture:     64 megabytes

 Kernel range: ffff880005a8a000 - ffff880009a8a000

 Address size: 27 bits

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Memory: 3825848k/3983420k available (2847k kernel code, 149108k reserved, 2019k data, 172k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6001.24 BogoMIPS (lpj=12002499)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Brought up 2 CPUs

Initializing CPU#1

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

migration_cost=9

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: PXH quirk detected, disabling MSI for SHPC device

Boot video device is 0000:0b:07.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.SBE0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.SBE0.PXHB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.SBE4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.SBE5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.COMP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK00] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK01] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK02] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK03] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK04] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK05] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK06] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK07] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

xen_mem: Initialising balloon driver.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pciback 0000:00:00.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:02.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:03.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:04.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:05.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:06.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:07.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:10.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:10.1: probing...

pciback 0000:00:10.2: probing...

pciback 0000:00:11.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:13.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:15.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:16.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1c.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1c.4: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1c.5: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1d.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1d.1: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1d.2: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1d.3: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1d.7: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1e.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1f.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1f.2: probing...

pciback 0000:00:1f.5: probing...

pciback 0000:09:00.0: probing...

pciback 0000:0a:02.0: probing...

pciback 0000:01:00.0: probing...

pciback 0000:02:00.0: probing...

pciback 0000:0b:07.0: probing...

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:09:00.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: dfc00000-dfcfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: dfc00000-dfcfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dfd00000-dfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dfe00000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: dff00000-dfffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d7ffffff

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xA0 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:09:00.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xA8 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie01]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[65e3:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie01]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie01]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie01]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie01]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[65e7:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie01]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie03]

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C3[C3])

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C3[C3])

ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0707): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]

ACPI: CPU-1 (power states: C1[C1] C3[C3])

ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0707): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]

ACPI: CPU-1 (power states: C1[C1] C3[C3])

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

floppy0: Unable to grab DMA2 for the floppy driver

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Xen virtual console successfully installed as xvc0

Event-channel device installed.

pciback: pcistub_init_devices_late

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xB0 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[C] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xCC20 ctl 0xCC12 bmdma 0xCC40 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xCC28 ctl 0xCC16 bmdma 0xCC48 irq 18

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488281250 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 8

ata1.01: ATA-7, max UDMA7, 1953525168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.01: ata1: dev 1 multi count 8

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488281250 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 8

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3250620NS       Rev: n/a 

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG HD103UJ   Rev: 1AA0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3250620NS       Rev: n/a 

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xB8 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[D] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xCC30 ctl 0xCC1A bmdma 0xCC60 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xCC38 ctl 0xCC1E bmdma 0xCC68 irq 19

scsi2 : ata_piix

ata3.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/100

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi3 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xCC3F

  Vendor: Optiarc   Model: DVD+-RW AD-7200S  Rev: 101A

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 488281250 512-byte hdwr sectors (250000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 488281250 512-byte hdwr sectors (250000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 1953525168 512-byte hdwr sectors (1000205 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 1953525168 512-byte hdwr sectors (1000205 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: unknown partition table

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

SCSI device sdc: 488281250 512-byte hdwr sectors (250000 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdc: 488281250 512-byte hdwr sectors (250000 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

 sdc: sdc1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xC0 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xdfbffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000cc80

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

GSI 21 sharing vector 0xC8 and IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000cca0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 20, io base 0x0000ccc0

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000cce0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-7:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-7:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-2)

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 00:39:21 Sep 25 2008

xenoprofile_init: ret 0, events 2, xenoprof_is_primary 1

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem).

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:996020k

```

and emerge info:

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.18-xen-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-xen-r12 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3113 @ 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Sep 2008 12:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by grassu on Thu Sep 25, 2008 11:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grassu

some more questions:

when I do a search in menuconfig for tigon it lists these dependencies:

depends on: NET && !UML && PCI

What is !UML ? - user mode linux?

In dmesg output there are some invalid irq messages:

```
pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[65e3:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS 
```

These messages does not come up with the standard kernel. Perhaps this is the problem?

please help!

----------

## grassu

Now it works. I downloaded the hard masked xen-sources-2.6.21. Hope this kernel is stable.

grassu

----------

